# Heat Press Iron on Labels - Lettering?



## cposch (Apr 20, 2006)

_Do you know of anywhere that I can buy heat transfers that i would press on a t-shirt and just have the letters press on...do you know what I mean? like, if i have a strip of letters on a piece of transfer paper, then iron the paper, pull the paper up, and just the letters will transfer on the shirt, (rather than a strip, with letters in them)

do you know what im saying?

where can i buy heat transfer stickers on-line that i can customize without paying a load of money for a small run?_


----------



## 2graphica (Jul 6, 2006)

There are a bunch of places you can do this, first of all there is cad/plotter cut materials that can be custom cut, I really like stahl's for this, or you could buy your own cad cut plotter and materials and do it in house, or go the plastisol route, there is the following thread here: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=4095

that has a really good list of suppliers.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

2graphica said:


> There are a bunch of places you can do this, first of all there is cad/plotter cut materials that can be custom cut, I really like stahl's for this, or you could buy your own cad cut plotter and materials and do it in house, or go the plastisol route, there is the following thread here: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=4095
> 
> that has a really good list of suppliers.


Yep...he has you covered with correct info!!! You do a search on the internet for custom transfers as well.


----------



## cposch (Apr 20, 2006)

Can or has anyone used a simple iron to put these types of decals on??? I just called some place on that list and they quoted me, like, $.80 per transfer, but said i needed an actual transfer machine to do it? Isnt' there a transfer that i could use with a simple iron from KMart??


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

All the proffessional transfer techniques mentioned work with a combination of even heat, pressure and dwell time depending on the actual type of transfer material. Conditions that a hand iron just isnt qualified to do. I dont know whats available in the non proffessional areana...craft stores home iron on products etc. There may be something out there but it will involve a transfer type paper and you will have to trim the letters.


----------



## dub3325 (Jun 7, 2006)

Technically yes, any heat transfer papers can be implemented with a simple iron from K-mark. The question is....for how long? Using an iron will give you crappy results. You get what you pay for.

The primary reason that I got a press is so that I could have an even source of heat and the proper pressure to press my transfers. Not to mention the speed in which I can press.

I'm still new to the game, but from what you are describing, it sounds like you want to search for custom plastisol transfers. They do not leave carrier lines as you describe. Or you can get the plotter/cutter to get a detailed cut of your design....but those are pretty pricey.


----------



## Scrap-Boy (Apr 25, 2006)

...yes, i put them on with a home iron.  .... it works too.

made this one for my buddy "J" at bitetv.ca.


----------



## cposch (Apr 20, 2006)

Where did you buy the transfer from? And, how long did it take for you to do it with an iron??


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Scrap-Boy, That picture looks like what I thought the orignal poster was talking about.

What's the term for that type lettering that you can iron on/heat press on? 

Are those just cut out plastisol transfers, or are there places that sell lettering premade like that?


----------



## cposch (Apr 20, 2006)

Rodney said:


> Scrap-Boy, That picture looks like what I thought the orignal poster was talking about.
> 
> What's the term for that type lettering that you can iron on/heat press on?
> 
> Are those just cut out plastisol transfers, or are there places that sell lettering premade like that?


 
Well, basically, I am just looking for something, like 2 " wide, by 1 " ...the actual sheet the lettering would be on. Would that be doable with a home iron?


----------



## Scrap-Boy (Apr 25, 2006)

Rodney, what's the term ? du-no.  i guess, DIY Iron-on letters.

yes you can get the plastisol type alphabet sheets, in the photo they are those popular fuzzy texture type letters. They come in 30 colors/textures, vinyl and in trippy holographics too. 

sorry i'm not allowed to self promote my boss's company here...cough...cough......I think if you do a google search for " iron on letters " you will find them easy.


----------



## 2graphica (Jul 6, 2006)

Stahl's carries these as loose letter packs, it's available in packs of 10-20 per letter depending on size I believe, you just lay them out and iron on. here's the product page on that. I know there are other companies that do this but they are the only one I deal with and have experience with.

Heres a link :
http://www.stahls.com/stahls/ooe_navigation/v4prodinfohome.asp


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

That type of lettering is heat transfer vinyl. And there are basically three ways to use it: 
1. You can order it in lettering packs from a company like Stahls. They just die cut a bunch of sheets together, to create 100 letter a's,b's,c's etc. 
2. You can order it mounted on a mylar carrier so you can custom cut it yourself with a vinyl cutter ie. spectracut II, thermoflex, thermofilm. 
3. Finally, the other way to get it, is precut & prespaced, by typing your text into a site that does custom cutting.


----------



## 2graphica (Jul 6, 2006)

Stahl's also carries a thermo-flock style cut lettering that is fuzzy/flocked finish which seems to be more like what your looking for. I've seen little kits with those letters at Joanne fabrics and Michaels too.


----------



## hammered (Apr 14, 2006)

If you dont mind sorting through Ebay you can find Flock letters. If you look you can find a sheet with couple/several of each letter. You can just cut out what you need and hold them together and down with some heat transfer tape. The Iron method isnt as reliable as a press would be but its doable. If you cant find the letters online, Im sure someone here can do a few sheets. Just remember that any letter sheets you buy, the letters should be reverse, Hope that helps so.


----------

